# Industry News: Ricoh announces the PENTAX K-1 Mark II Full-Frame DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2018)

```
<em>Flagship model in the PENTAX K series camera line updated to deliver even higher image quality and enhanced performance in challenging shooting conditions</em></p>
<p><strong>WEST CALDWELL, NJ, February 21, 2018－</strong>Ricoh Imaging Americas Corporation today announced the PENTAX K-1 Mark II 35mm full-frame digital SLR (DSLR) camera. Developed as the successor to the PENTAX K-1 full-frame DSLR camera launched in April 2016, the compact, rugged and weather-resistant PENTAX K-1 Mark II now becomes the flagship camera in the acclaimed PENTAX K-series lineup. The camera incorporates new technologies that allow it to deliver outstanding image quality and improved operability in a broader range of shooting conditions.</p>
<p>The PENTAX K-1 Mark II uses the same full-frame Anti-aliasing (AA)-filterless CMOS sensor with 36.4 effective megapixels as its predecessor model. However, Ricoh has added a new accelerator unit to the PENTAX K-1 Mark II that—along with the camera’s PRIME IV image processor—enables it to produce high-resolution images with minimal noise in even in the most challenging low-light conditions, up to ISO 819200. This makes the new camera ideal for low-light photography where higher shutter speeds are required.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-33834 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1966983526.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1966983526-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1966983526-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1966983526-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4562944124.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4562944124-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4562944124-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/4562944124-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7568580895.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7568580895-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7568580895-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/7568580895-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9981909850.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9981909850-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9981909850-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/9981909850-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>The camera also incorporates Pixel Shift Resolution System II. This new, PENTAX-developed technology uses the same in-camera shake-reduction (SR) mechanism and sensor-shift capabilities as the original Pixel Shift Resolution System found in the PENTAX K-1, which captures four images of the same scene, and then synthesizes them into a single, super-high-resolution composite image. With the Pixel Shift Resolution System II, the camera also obtains RGB color data, resulting in images with significantly finer details and truer colors than those produced by typical full-frame sensors.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>A new feature in the Pixel Shift Resolution System II is Dynamic Pixel Shift Resolution mode. This mode allows photographers to produce crisp, ultra-high pixel shift resolution images without the need of a tripod, extending the camera’s use to a wider variety of subjects and scenes.</p>
<p>The PENTAX K-1 Mark II also comes equipped with many unique features and functions designed to facilitate creativity and ensure operational comfort that have become the hallmark of PENTAX cameras. These include a sturdy magnesium-alloy body with dustproof, weather-resistant construction; an optical viewfinder with a nearly 100-percent field of view for real-time subject confirmation; Astro Tracer, which simplifies the tracing and photographing of celestial bodies by coupling GPS data with the camera’s sophisticated SRII mechanism; and a flexible tilt-type LCD monitor to accommodate various shooting angles.</p>
<p><strong>| Pricing and Availability |</strong></p>
<p>The PENTAX K-1 Mark II camera body will be available in April 2018 for a suggested list price of $1,999.95. The camera body plus HD PENTAX-D FA 28-105mm F3.5-5.6 ED DC WR zoom lens will also be available for a suggested list price of $2,399.95. Both can be purchased at www.us.ricoh-imaging.com as well as at Ricoh Imaging-authorized retail outlets throughout North America.</p>
<p><strong>| Main Features |</strong></p>
<p>1. Newly incorporated accelerator unit delivers high-quality images and excellent super-high-sensitivity imaging performance</p>
<p>The PENTAX K-1 Mark II features a 35mm-format full-frame CMOS image sensor with an AA (anti-aliasing) filter–free design to produce high-resolution images with approximately 36.4 effective megapixels. It also features a new accelerator unit, which optimizes the image data obtained by the full-frame image sensor before delivering it to the high-performance PRIME IV imaging engine. As a result, the camera is capable of producing high-quality images with minimal noise, while retaining excellent resolution at all sensitivity levels, from normal to super-high sensitivities. PENTAX has also updated all image-processing parameters to ensure colors are true to life, with special emphasis on deep blues and lively greens. PENTAX has also dramatically improved the camera’s noise-reduction performance at a high-sensitivity range — up to ISO 819200 — to expand creative possibilities in super low-light shooting.</p>
<p>2. Pixel Shift Resolution System II produces super-resolution images and enables handheld shooting</p>
<p>Building upon the original PENTAX-developed Pixel Shift Resolution System — the super-resolution technology that uses the camera’s in-body shake-reduction mechanism to capture four images of the same scene by shifting the image sensor by a single pixel for each image, and then synthesizes them into a single composite image — is the Pixel Shift Resolution System II,<span class="green">*</span> making its debut in the PENTAX K-1 II. This new system obtains RGB color data for each pixel, resulting in super-high-resolution images with finer details and more realistic colors than those produced by cameras with ordinary full-frame sensors. The Motion Correction functions provides ON/OFF switching, which detects moving elements of the continuously captured images to minimize the effect of subject movement during the image synthesizing process.<span class="green">***</span>The new Dynamic Pixel Shift Resolution mode,<span class="green">**</span> which can be used during handheld shooting, works together with the camera’s shake-reduction mechanism, by synthesizing the composite images while detecting the slight fluctuations of the subject’s position during the capture process.</p>
<p>This technology comes from the reverse thinking of pixel shift technology to utilize the minute camera shake itself to product the composite images. Therefore, by detecting the camera shake in three dimensions, the continuously captured four images are analyzed based on the detected camera shake information and combined into a single file to produce one super high resolution image.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 22, 2018)

It will be interesting to see how DPReview ranks this compared to the D850 and the A7R III (you know they'll never compare it to Canon. In their minds Canon is like a 3rd party camera manufacturer (not the 800lb Gorilla that they are). Nikon and Sony are where it's at man - they have all the "sexy-tech" not like those old dinosaurs that Canon produces. (Yes, I'm being tongue-in-cheek.)


----------

